# كيف تحمي زواجك من الانهيار؟



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف تحمي زواجك من الانهيار؟
لكل زواج نصيب من المشاكل الزوجية, ولكن لا ينبغي أن يكون الزواج مليئا بهذه المشاكل، والتي قد تجعل إحدى أو كلا الزوجين يتساءل عن إمكانية وجود ما ينقذ زواجهما.
كما ينبغي أن يكون لدى الأزواج أمل لحل أي مشكلة يمكن أن تواجههم في الفترة القادمة من حياتهما الزوجية، مهما كانت صعوبة هذه المشاكل.
وفي هذا المقال نقدم لكم بعض النصائح التي يمكن أن تساعدكم في التعرف على الطرق الفعالة لإنقاذ حياتكم الزوجية.

التعليمات:

جلسات حوار
كن متأكدا من أنكما أنتما الاثنين تريدان أن تنقذا زواجكما. و هذا سيكون بناء على ما ستفعلونه أنتما الاثنين لتغير حياتكما الزوجية. و الخطوة الأولى هي أن يكون بينكما جلسات نقاش مطولة و صادقة حول المشاكل الموجودة بينكما.

الاعتراف
اتفقا على خطة عملية لحل المشاكل التي تهدد زواجكما. و لكن عليكما ألا تشركا اللوم فيها. و بدلا من ذلك، على كل منكما أن يعترف بدوره في خلق تلك المشاكل. ثم حاولا مناقشة كل مشكلة بهدوء و عقلانية. و توصلوا إلى ما يمكن فعله للقضاء على الصعوبات التي تهدد الزواج. و أخيرا، اعلموا أن التغيير لازم لمواصلة الحياة الزوجية.

نحو التغيير
حددا الجوانب التي تحتاج إلى تحسين في زواجكما، فضلا عن الجوانب الخاصة بشخصيتكما و تصرفاتكما التي يصعب تغيرها. فبالرغم من كون التغيير ضروريا إلا أنه لا يكون سهلا في غالب الأمر. لذلك ضعوا خطة ذات خطوات تحدد الطرق الممكنة لتحسنا أنفسكما وزواجكما. قد يبدو هذا سخيفا في البداية، ولكنه سيكون مفيدا جدا لإنقاذ زواجكما.

اضحكا على أخطاءكما

تعلما كيف تضحكا على أخطاءكما. و تحدثا بصراحة عن اللحظات النكدة التي مرت في زواجكما. و ابحثا عن سبب الخلافات و اللحظات التي لم تتم بشكل صحيح و التي أوصلتكما إلى تلك الدرجة من عدم وجود تواصل بينكما.
فإذا كنت حقا بذلت ما يلزم من الوقت لمعرفة أسباب تلك الخلافات، حينها ستكون لديك المقدرة على الضحك عليها.
وحاولا التركيز على تنمية النواحي الايجابية الموجودة لديكما سابقا، و اعملا على أن تكون مستمرة في حياتكما الزوجية القادمة.

لا تكن أنانياً

كن مستعدا من وضع احتياجات شريك حياتك قبل احتياجاتك الخاصة. وتدرب على ألا تكون أنانيا. فهذه هي إحدى الطرق التي تبين لشريك حياتك مدى اهتمامك به و تبين أنك مستعدا للتغير لإنقاذ زواجكما.

الرومانسية
أعدا الرومانسية إلى زواجكما. و بالرغم من أن المعاشرة الزوجية هي جزء هام جدا يؤثر على الزواج، ولكنها ليست الطريق الوحيد الذي يعبر عن وجود الحب بينكما. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكنك أن تحاول كتابة بعض الكلمات الرومانسية أو الأشعار بعفوية تامة و في أوقات غير محددة, تزيد من قوة الارتباط بينكما.

اطلبا الاستشارة
اطلبا المساعدة من استشاري خبير في العلاقات الزوجية إذا كنتما تشعران بأنكما في حاجة إليها. فإن بعض الأزواج يشعرون بأنهم غير قادرين على حل مشاكلهم مع بعضهما البعض. و ليس هناك ما يمنع من طلب المشورة. و إذا كنتما تشعران بأنكما في حاجة إلى توجيه وإلى أخذ مشورة الخبراء لإنقاذ زواجكما, فسوف تستفيدان من مساعد المستشار الخبير في العلاقات الزوجية.
http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=35148


​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر ليكم

للمرورالرائع جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا النهيسى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود
> ​


الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع 

شكرا


----------

